# Decal Sealer Question



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been looking for a can of Decal Sealer,and have not been able to find any locally.I have a can of gloss clear coat and a can of dull coat.will either one of these do the same job? if not any suggestions would be welcome.expecting decals to be here in the next day or so.this is to be used on the 22" tos cutaway [closed of course]. Thanks


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes,if they are testors clear or gloss coat they will work great. I use both to seal decals once I apply them.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Every clear coat will work. You should just check if the decals react eventual badly to the coat of your choice (test it with a spare one).

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

It is Testors high gloss enamel overcoat . Thanks for the feedback


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Short answer yes. Long answer is proceed with caution.
Any decal can be sealed with Testors Glosscote or Dullcoat, but... 
These products have a laquer base and must be aplied in light misted coats until you build up the finish you want. You see if you apply it too heavily the paint you used if an acrylic may react with the Testors product. If misted on the first few layers are almost "dry" when they hit the surface and act as a barrier for any heavier additional coatings. Now if you used an enamel then no problem. If you used an acrylic take it slow and easy or use an acrylic gloss/dull coating.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## limbfilter (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a similar question...I only just got into model building again....And back when I did models I did them rather slap-dash. My 1/350 -A will be the first model I will do in extreme detail...So decal sealer and aztecing is rather new to me...Anyway long story short:
When applying a clear coat over the decals...Do you just spray the whole model? And will it interfere with aztecing if I aztec by using just flat white and gloss white? And if I was to spray a flat coat would that take away the shinny-ness on the decals? I'd rather not have a shinny outline on a decal once all is said and done...


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes to both of your questions,you want a Gloss Coat to apply the decals,but to make it blend and look right after decals are applied,spray entire model with dull coat and it will not affect the aztecing or decals. It will make them blend with one another once you have completed the model. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> spray entire model with dull coat and it will not affect the aztecing or decals.


Huhm? If the aztecing is made from gloss and flat white, as described above, gloss and flat clear coats will *for sure affect / destroy* the aztec effect! 

It will only not harm it when the aztecing is achieved with different colors instead of different reflective behaviours.

My advice is: test it on the spare secondary hull bottom.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Do the Glosscote or Dullcote "yellow" with time more so than future?


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Huhm? If the aztecing is made from gloss and flat white, as described above, gloss and flat clear coats will *for sure affect / destroy* the aztec effect!
> 
> It will only not harm it when the aztecing is achieved with different colors instead of different reflective behaviours.
> 
> My advice is: test it on the spare secondary hull bottom.


Well I used a dull coat on mine,I have not finished it as of yet as far as decals,but as the pictures shows I used a dull coat over the whole model,I only have done the aztecing on the saucer area,but as you can see the aztecing can be seen with a dull coat. But as Marco has said you will want to test the area first,maybe get a piece of styrene and aztec an area on it,then spray it to see if you have a problem. I didn't have one on mine,but I would test it first.I used Krylon on mine and Krylon does not yellow.

 http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/refit.jpg


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Well I used a dull coat on mine,I have not finished it as of yet as far as decals,but as the pictures shows I used a dull coat over the whole model,I only have done the aztecing on the saucer area,but as you can see the aztecing can be seen with a dull coat.


Uh, that is a tiny picture! Did you a 2-tone aztec, or did you use just the same white color, one time as a gloss, one time as a flat version? I ask because it is simply not logical that you can spray a dullcoat over an aztecing that is made out of gloss and flat clear coats only - it will flatten the gloss areas too, and the aztec effect is gone...


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Uh, that is a tiny picture! Did you a 2-tone aztec, or did you use just the same white color, one time as a gloss, one time as a flat version? I ask because it is simply not logical that you can spray a dullcoat over an aztecing that is made out of gloss and flat clear coats only - it will flatten the gloss areas too, and the aztec effect is gone...


I fixed the picture so it is a little bigger,sorry about that photobucket resized it when I tried to edit the wording of the picture.I flattened the aztecing and body,I have not glossed it as of yet because it is not finished as far as decals and such. But It will be finished in a week or so. I just took a break to take care of family stuff.My aztecing did not go away when I used the flat coat,maybe it is the type of paint I used to do it with,I don't know. But I agree with you that the area should be tested first.


----------



## limbfilter (Jul 27, 2005)

Well...I'm not even sure if a flat/gloss combo is what I want to do...And I'm certainly staying away from spray cans...I love my new air brush...
I am pretty sure I don't want my decals to shine though...I don't like holding a model at a certain angle and getting this big shine in the shape of the decal...The 1/1000 pl E was really bad with this...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> My aztecing did not go away when I used the flat coat,


Judging from the now bigger pics you used white and an off-white / buff 2-tone aztecing. This shouldn`t be harmed by any clear coats, as the colors will remain as they are. But when you try to achieve a more subtle aztecing just with different kinds of gloss / semigloss / dull coats of the _same_ color a final dullcoat will ruin it for sure.


----------

